# Where do you get your bones?



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I get Sage's bones from a butcher shop just a couple blocks away from home...sadly they will be going out of business at the end of the month. Where do you guys get your dog's bones??


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

grocery store.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

See, when we do "Trick or Treat," that's the trick...









Okay I am SO JUST KIDDING there. Are you talking about raw diet bones or recreational chew bones? Try smaller grocery stores, especially ethnic stores. Raw knuckle bones are best; marrow bones can and do crack teeth. If you are talking raw diet bones, any grocery store that sells meat for people will do.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

haha bones for chewing looking for knuckle bones.

I've met the meat guy at my grocery store once...he's creepy. I really hoped to avoid having to "get to know the meat guy" just for dog bones.

I'm going to miss the butcher shop








they had a little dog corner set up so all I had to do was pick a bone I wanted and check out.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Ethnic markets tend to have the most "interesting" selection... are you anywhere near Chicago? You could probably find an emu elbow floating around somewhere in that city.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Mostly from my vet. She does orders from a pet food/supply distributor regularly and usually orders raw food/bones for her own dogs so if I want something I just ask her to order it for me. I usually get duck necks and beef knuckles from her most often... There is also a butcher shop near me which has a sign on the window that says they have dog bones but I haven't gone in there yet...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If you are talking recreational bones - aka Beef Knuckle Bones, aka Beef Soup Bones, aka Beef Dog Bones









I get mine at my local grocery store in the meat section. They are labeled 'Beef Soup Bones':











When I'm at the store and I think about it I check to see if they have any. Tonight I bought 6 packages.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm in central IL, I will check some of the more ethnic stores we have around here...didn't think about looking there. I'm sure there is another butcher around here somewhere I can try.

I have seen the labels for "beef soup bones" but they are always sold out, did not know they were the same thing..thanks for the info


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I get the beef soup bones for Shadow. I've made friends w/the butcher at the local grocery store, and he always saves us some nice ones.


----------

